# $4 LB "Amazing" Yarn at WalMart



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who mentioned buying Lion Brand "Amazing" at WalMart for $4 per ball. I never go into WalMart, but you folks lured me in. ;-) I spent about $34 (with tax) and came away with a bunch of yarn. So, if you like Lion Brand "Amazing" (I really do), check out your local WalMart for a great deal.

Hazel


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love Amazing!! And I go into Wal Mart quite often but never noticed that yarn. Next time I will look!!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I love Amazing!! And I go into Wal Mart quite often but never noticed that yarn. Next time I will look!!!


Ditto...also never noticed that yarn...likewise I will have to check it out...


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

knittingnut214 said:


> Ditto...also never noticed that yarn...likewise I will have to check it out...


Me too.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad you found a bargain, the walmart in my area seems to be cutting back on their knitting isle. Not much to choose from,.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Not at our Walmart :XD:


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Not at our Walmart either.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Many times you can find yarn on their online site that are not in store. You can ship for free to the store or for under a dollar to your home.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to know but I promised myself ----no more yarn.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Out walmart revamped their yarn section.. Its bigger and better now. Guess they are going to try to compete with Joanns and Michals..


----------



## willibaquilter (Oct 15, 2012)

promises can be broken...especially when made to ones self regarding stash!!!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

willibaquilter said:


> promises can be broken...especially when made to ones self regarding stash!!!!


My stash is so big that it is outgrowing the craft room.


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

There is always a very HIGH price SOMEONE is paying for those (sometimes) low prices at Walmart. Please be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Do not shop those stores that pay substandard wages, do everything they can to avoid providing affordable health care and other benefits, exploit workers in foreign nations, and more. Avoid Walmart, Sams Club, Hobby Lobby, etc. Even if they're the only businesses in your town, you are on the internet reading this so your options to purchase from reputable businesses abound.....


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Proartist said:


> There is always a very HIGH price SOMEONE is paying for those (sometimes) low prices at Walmart. Please be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Do not shop those stores that pay substandard wages, do everything they can to avoid providing affordable health care and other benefits, exploit workers in foreign nations, and more. Avoid Walmart, Sams Club, Hobby Lobby, etc. Even if they're the only businesses in your town, you are on the internet reading this so your options to purchase from reputable businesses abound.....


I agree ! A lot of really good stores, offering consumer choice, are no longer in business due to stores such as Walmart.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I imagine you can also buy this at walmart.com, which has a huge selection of yarn, unlike the stores.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Our Walmart downsized the yarn department and it is MESS.
They seem to have enlarged the fabric part and it is not much neater. You have to wander the whole area and there will be yarn piled on endcaps in total chaos. Mostly 
Red Heart -- which I use a lot but will look to see if I can be Amazed.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

knittingnut214 said:


> Ditto...also never noticed that yarn...likewise I will have to check it out...


Emma, if you can't find it in the store, try on line. They have a hugh selection there. If you have it sent to the store there is no shipping.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I love Walmart for yarn, I will certainly look for Amazing as I haven't noticed before. Thank you


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> Many times you can find yarn on their online site that are not in store. You can ship for free to the store or for under a dollar to your home.


Thanks for reminding me of this. I knew once and forgot (I seem to forget a lot of things as I get older). :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

We got a New Wal-Mart about 2 years and they got a great selection of yarn


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Proartist wrote:
There is always a very HIGH price SOMEONE is paying for those (sometimes) low prices at Walmart. Please be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Do not shop those stores that pay substandard wages, do everything they can to avoid providing affordable health care and other benefits, exploit workers in foreign nations, and more. Avoid Walmart, Sams Club, Hobby Lobby, etc. Even if they're the only businesses in your town, you are on the internet reading this so your options to purchase from reputable businesses abound.....



Knitophile said:


> I agree ! A lot of really good stores, offering consumer choice, are no longer in business due to stores such as Walmart.


----------------------------------------------

As much as I do understand your reasons for your opinions in regard to the stores listed for boycotting ------I feel that I also must voice my opinion, if only for a bit of a balance.

I also try to buy American products and those items where an American has received a reasonable salary for their work. THIS is what I consider as the responsible buying attitude.

However, with that having been said, we all should try to take a moment to consider the reality that always hits when a buyer has very little money which needs to be spent responsibly for that buyer's list of responsibilities. Having access to low prices for products of reasonable quality is a necessary reality.

In addition, there are Americans working at these stores who are receiving reasonable salaries and reasonable benefits, which by boycotting these stores...will stand to lose this income if those stores are forced out of business.

I have had far more luck and visible results...with writing to the corporations requesting that what I consider as wrong to be changed by them, and ....I have not jeopardized anyone's personal income.

Please consider this option, instead of just demanding a boycott of any company, large or small.

Lisa


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

scot_belle said:


> Proartist wrote:
> There is always a very HIGH price SOMEONE is paying for those (sometimes) low prices at Walmart. Please be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Do not shop those stores that pay substandard wages, do everything they can to avoid providing affordable health care and other benefits, exploit workers in foreign nations, and more. Avoid Walmart, Sams Club, Hobby Lobby, etc. Even if they're the only businesses in your town, you are on the internet reading this so your options to purchase from reputable businesses abound.....
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...


Thank you for you words. I agree with you. Some of us would have to do without if we did not have these stores to shop in.


----------



## Hildegsrde (Jun 25, 2013)

No bargains in our Walmsrt either.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

our local WM made some major changes a few years ago - eliminating the fabric dept and pretty much depleting the knitting area -- after a couple momths of MANY complaints, it returned and is even better. I think Hobby Lobby moving into the area put on some pressure.

I too love amazing -- their colors are so defined and rich.

shelia
nc


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Proartist said:


> There is always a very HIGH price SOMEONE is paying for those (sometimes) low prices at Walmart. Please be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Do not shop those stores that pay substandard wages, do everything they can to avoid providing affordable health care and other benefits, exploit workers in foreign nations, and more. Avoid Walmart, Sams Club, Hobby Lobby, etc. Even if they're the only businesses in your town, you are on the internet reading this so your options to purchase from reputable businesses abound.....


What's wrong with Hobby Lobby??? It's owned by a Christian man who won't be dictated to by the government


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

maryannn said:


> Good to know but I promised myself ----no more yarn.


Heard that one before!! LOL


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I went to my Walmart yesterday and loaded up! Check online folks, shipping to your local store is free!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You all are just a bunch of teasers! I don't have a WalMart close! And I really love that yarn!


----------



## dorisb (Jun 19, 2013)

I will check this out tomorrow { Monday } I am running low on some colors of yarn. I know walmart dosen'pay good wages, but on the other hand there are other jobs available, or go back to school part time. I did I worked part time and went to school part time while working third shift, and had 4 children. It took me a few years, and things were tough, but I wanted more out of life, and school was the answer. I ended up with a great job, and a good salary. dorisb


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Britty43 said:


> What's wrong with Hobby Lobby??? It's owned by a Christian man who won't be dictated to by the government


Nothing is wrong with Hobby Lobby--I just wish we had one here! As far as I'm concerned there's nothing wrong with Wal Mart either. I'm on a fixed income and donate much of what I knit to charity. And besides, I don't notice any other stores paying an elderly or disabled person to be greeters. There--I'm off my soap box. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I need some information, please. I've never been able to understand how not shopping at WalMart helps their employees. I know quite a few people who work at WalMart and yes, they may not be getting the best pay, benefits, etc. but they are thankful in this economy to have a job at all so if we don't shop there and they close, they won't have any jobs at all. I don't mean for this to sound snotty or anything, I REALLY want to know, I have never heard an explanation of this before. Thanks.


Proartist said:


> There is always a very HIGH price SOMEONE is paying for those (sometimes) low prices at Walmart. Please be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Do not shop those stores that pay substandard wages, do everything they can to avoid providing affordable health care and other benefits, exploit workers in foreign nations, and more. Avoid Walmart, Sams Club, Hobby Lobby, etc. Even if they're the only businesses in your town, you are on the internet reading this so your options to purchase from reputable businesses abound.....


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

FrannyGrace said:


> I need some information, please. I've never been able to understand how not shopping at WalMart helps their employees. I know quite a few people who work at WalMart and yes, they may not be getting the best pay, benefits, etc. but they are thankful in this economy to have a job at all so if we don't shop there and they close, they won't have any jobs at all. I don't mean for this to sound snotty or anything, I REALLY want to know, I have never heard an explanation of this before. Thanks.


Well said... Totally agree


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

mochamarie said:


> Nothing is wrong with Hobby Lobby--I just wish we had one here! As far as I'm concerned there's nothing wrong with Wal Mart either. I'm on a fixed income and donate much of what I knit to charity. And besides, I don't notice any other stores paying an elderly or disabled person to be greeters. There--I'm off my soap box. :-D :thumbup:


Well said


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I think some Walmarts carry more yarn than others based on certain "criteria". For the folks with yarn-anemic Walmarts, maybe you should gather petitions from your knitting/crocheting friends and lobby for a yarn "transfusion" :thumbup:


----------



## Robyn in Chicago (Jan 26, 2013)

Plus Joann and Michael with there app you always have coupons!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Proartist said:


> There is always a very HIGH price SOMEONE is paying for those (sometimes) low prices at Walmart. Please be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Do not shop those stores that pay substandard wages, do everything they can to avoid providing affordable health care and other benefits, exploit workers in foreign nations, and more. Avoid Walmart, Sams Club, Hobby Lobby, etc. Even if they're the only businesses in your town, you are on the internet reading this so your options to purchase from reputable businesses abound.....


A-men to that. Their employees constitute a large number of the uninsured families here in AZ. Really shameful.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

The last time I was in WalMart I didn't see any yarn. I was sort of looking for it but didn't pursue it, because my husband was with me and he gets tired very quickly. So I will look again as I also like Amazing.

josiehof


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

If you want to see the continued decline of salaries, non-existant and/or completely unaffordable health care, no paid holidays/vacation days/sick leave; and so forth, keep shopping Walmart and other big box stores that continue to move in those directions. Walmart, itself, is now moving from hiring employees to using temporary job services for hiring to eliminate any responsibility for benefits of any type. (http://www.policymic.com/articles/48555/walmart-jobs-walmart-s-terrible-new-hiring-practices-hurt-its-1-3-million-employees) No doubt others will soon follow. If you truly need something, there are far too many numerous alternatives to mention. Even if you live in a rural area. Perhaps get to know your local farmers and learn to spin your own fibers of wool, alpaca, llama, goat, rabbit, etc! That's a skill that is even MORE relaxing than knitting! Once upon a time, most of the world lived happily without big box exploitation of labor and the planets' resources. Resourceful and creative people do NOT need to subsidize them and their actions that are causing the downfall of all our nation once valued. http://walmartsucksorg.blogspot.com


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Robyn Drury said:


> Plus Joann and Michael with there app you always have coupons!


Always use coupons


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

In a consumer drive economy, the consumer initiates the business. YOUR dollars DO TALK! Just as Walmart initially drove out all the "Mom & Pop" shops with their union-busting, lower-wage and benefit "labor as a commodity" policies, if Walmart were abandoned by shoppers, there would UNDOUBTEDLY be other small, local and independent businesses popping up to meet the demand. When a big box sets the standards for almost literal "slave labor' and/or "the company store" (see American history!), initially other business will follow. Today we see increasing efforts to return to ethical business practices that support a livable wage, sustainable practices, and self-reliant communities. Supporting those initiatives with your patronage will change the ethos, provide jobs and, even better, longer-term strengthening of employees. No one said this path will be easy but it is the CORRECT thing to do for continuing to support the mega-wealthy who, at the bottom line, are working AGAINST labors interests, will never help anyone anywhere.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Proartist said:


> In a consumer drive economy, the consumer initiates the business. YOUR dollars DO TALK! Just as Walmart initially drove out all the "Mom & Pop" shops with their union-busting, lower-wage and benefit "labor as a commodity" policies, if Walmart were abandoned by shoppers, there would UNDOUBTEDLY be other small, local and independent businesses popping up to meet the demand. When a big box sets the standards for almost literal "slave labor' and/or "the company store" (see American history!), initially other business will follow. Today we see increasing efforts to return to ethical business practices that support a livable wage, sustainable practices, and self-reliant communities. Supporting those initiatives with your patronage will change the ethos, provide jobs and, even better, longer-term strengthening of employees. No one said this path will be easy but it is the CORRECT thing to do for continuing to support the mega-wealthy who, at the bottom line, are working AGAINST labors interests, will never help anyone anywhere.


Sounds easy but let's face it.. There will NEVER be enough followers to even make a dent so you might as well hold your breath


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

Times are already changing. Dollars are speaking loudly. Change never happens over night but it does come. You can refuse to engage with those who are moving beyond the destructive "big box" era but I'd rather proudly be part of that effort for my, YOUR, and future generations' mutual benefit.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Proartist said:


> There is always a very HIGH price SOMEONE is paying for those (sometimes) low prices at Walmart. Please be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Do not shop those stores that pay substandard wages, do everything they can to avoid providing affordable health care and other benefits, exploit workers in foreign nations, and more. Avoid Walmart, Sams Club, Hobby Lobby, etc. Even if they're the only businesses in your town, you are on the internet reading this so your options to purchase from reputable businesses abound.....


My responsibility is to provide for my family on a limited budget. If Walmart allows me to do so without overspending, then that is where I shall shop.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

scot_belle said:


> Proartist wrote:
> There is always a very HIGH price SOMEONE is paying for those (sometimes) low prices at Walmart. Please be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Do not shop those stores that pay substandard wages, do everything they can to avoid providing affordable health care and other benefits, exploit workers in foreign nations, and more. Avoid Walmart, Sams Club, Hobby Lobby, etc. Even if they're the only businesses in your town, you are on the internet reading this so your options to purchase from reputable businesses abound.....
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...


Excellent post, Lisa!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Proartist said:


> If you want to see the continued decline of salaries, non-existant and/or completely unaffordable health care, no paid holidays/vacation days/sick leave; and so forth, keep shopping Walmart and other big box stores that continue to move in those directions. Walmart, itself, is now moving from hiring employees to using temporary job services for hiring to eliminate any responsibility for benefits of any type. (http://www.policymic.com/articles/48555/walmart-jobs-walmart-s-terrible-new-hiring-practices-hurt-its-1-3-million-employees) No doubt others will soon follow. If you truly need something, there are far too many numerous alternatives to mention. Even if you live in a rural area. Perhaps get to know your local farmers and learn to spin your own fibers of wool, alpaca, llama, goat, rabbit, etc! That's a skill that is even MORE relaxing than knitting! Once upon a time, most of the world lived happily without big box exploitation of labor and the planets' resources. Resourceful and creative people do NOT need to subsidize them and their actions that are causing the downfall of all our nation once valued. http://walmartsucksorg.blogspot.com


Yes, MANY businesses are doing this, thanks to Obamacare.

Many folks who shop at Walmart are on very limited incomes, If you're in a position to afford to pay more, good for you. Please don't disparage those of us who are not in the same position as you.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Proartist said:


> In a consumer drive economy, the consumer initiates the business. YOUR dollars DO TALK! Just as Walmart initially drove out all the "Mom & Pop" shops with their union-busting, lower-wage and benefit "labor as a commodity" policies, if Walmart were abandoned by shoppers, there would UNDOUBTEDLY be other small, local and independent businesses popping up to meet the demand. When a big box sets the standards for almost literal "slave labor' and/or "the company store" (see American history!), initially other business will follow. Today we see increasing efforts to return to ethical business practices that support a livable wage, sustainable practices, and self-reliant communities. Supporting those initiatives with your patronage will change the ethos, provide jobs and, even better, longer-term strengthening of employees. No one said this path will be easy but it is the CORRECT thing to do for continuing to support the mega-wealthy who, at the bottom line, are working AGAINST labors interests, will never help anyone anywhere.


When did this forum become a political soapbox? What is the CORRECT thing for YOU to do is not always the CORRECT thing for others. PLEASE STOP trying to force your beliefs on others. If you choose not to shop at Walmart, good for you. Others choose to shop there. Good for them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

To get back to what we were discussing originally: I ended up going back to WalMart today and buying the rest of the Lion Brand "Amazing" that they had. Sometimes I could only get two balls of one color. The most I got was four or five. 

Lately, I've been buying yarn only when I knew what I was going to do with it, so this is a departure for me. I figure I can perhaps make a vest out of some of the "Amazing." And I've never made a Wingspan shawl, so that's something else I'd like to try out with the "Amazing."

What're you other folks knitting or crocheting with your LB "Amazing"?

Hazel


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Proartist said:


> In a consumer drive economy, the consumer initiates the business. YOUR dollars DO TALK! Just as Walmart initially drove out all the "Mom & Pop" shops with their union-busting, lower-wage and benefit "labor as a commodity" policies, if Walmart were abandoned by shoppers, there would UNDOUBTEDLY be other small, local and independent businesses popping up to meet the demand. When a big box sets the standards for almost literal "slave labor' and/or "the company store" (see American history!), initially other business will follow. Today we see increasing efforts to return to ethical business practices that support a livable wage, sustainable practices, and self-reliant communities. Supporting those initiatives with your patronage will change the ethos, provide jobs and, even better, longer-term strengthening of employees. No one said this path will be easy but it is the CORRECT thing to do for continuing to support the mega-wealthy who, at the bottom line, are working AGAINST labors interests, will never help anyone anywhere.


Have you ever talked to pre-walmart people in rural and semi-rural communities. The local stores had their monopolies too. If you drove to the next town you would find the same overpriced merchandise that the "Mom and Pop" shop sold in your small community. And if it was what you needed, basic food and clothing you had no choice. The only other option was to drive to a major city and how many pre-walmart people could afford it. A small town store that offers customer service and reasonable (not cheapest) prices will stay in business. And, yes, I speak from experience.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> To get back to what we were discussing originally: I ended up going back to WalMart today and buying the rest of the Lion Brand "Amazing" that they had. Sometimes I could only get two balls of one color. The most I got was four or five.
> 
> Lately, I've been buying yarn only when I knew what I was going to do with it, so this is a departure for me. I figure I can perhaps make a vest out of some of the "Amazing." And I've never made a Wingspan shawl, so that's something else I'd like to try out with the "Amazing."
> 
> ...


I ordered Amazing on a Lion Heart website sale with free shipping. I was looking for ideas. I've been tempted to try a Wingspan. Thank you for the suggestion and thank you for bringing us back to topic.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been looking for the Amazing yarn in Walmart , but never found it. Will have to check it out next time I'm in the store.
DotS


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been looking for the Amazing yarn in Walmart , but never found it. Will have to check it out next time I'm in the store.
DotS


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

My issue with my local Walmart is that they have completely eliminated bolts of fabric, leaving you with only pre-cut packages of fabric to choose from. On the upside of this constant changing is that they have finally brought back embroidery supplies, YAAAAAHHHHH!!! I did embroidery work when I was younger and then got out of the habit after having no time to do it. I always thought that doing a quilt with embroidery blocks instead of pieced was much more beautiful. After all you must put thought into what colors to use and their placement on the block.


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Yes, MANY businesses are doing this, thanks to Obamacare.
> 
> Many folks who shop at Walmart are on very limited incomes, If you're in a position to afford to pay more, good for you. Please don't disparage those of us who are not in the same position as you.


It's easy to make personal assumptions when trying to deflect the main issue which is: either we demand accountability and responsibility from those companies where we make purchases or we let them run rough-shod over us and our society. Yes, Walmart, Hobby Lobby and others provide jobs but even those jobs are COSTING each and every taxpayer. Are you aware that part of the initial job training at Walmart is instructions how to apply for local social services? Change is never easy nor is it quick. But results do come when we each take personal responsibility for our role in what we do or do not do shaping our culture whether with shopping or with sharing our needle crafts.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> My responsibility is to provide for my family on a limited budget. If Walmart allows me to do so without overspending, then that is where I shall shop.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Proartist said:


> It's easy to make personal assumptions when trying to deflect the main issue which is: either we demand accountability and responsibility from those companies where we make purchases or we let them run rough-shod over us and our society. Yes, Walmart, Hobby Lobby and others provide jobs but even those jobs are COSTING each and every taxpayer. Are you aware that part of the initial job training at Walmart is instructions how to apply for local social services? Change is never easy nor is it quick. But results do come when we each take personal responsibility for our role in what we do or do not do shaping our culture whether with shopping or with sharing our needle crafts.


I take total personal responsibility for EVERYTHING I do. For you to presume differently simply because I disagree with you is distasteful, to put it mildly. Additionally, I do not try to force my point of view on others - I commend ANYONE who is fiscally responsible and whom is living within their means whether they choose to shop at Walmart or elsewhere. Complaining about Walmart on a knitting web site is doing nothing to convince me or anyone else to stop shopping there.

If YOU don't want to shop at Walmart.....don't. If others choose to shop at Walmart.....they will.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How about if we change this topic to "Buying Stuff at WalMart," and move it to the "Chitchat" section?

All I was doing when I started the "$4 LB 'Amazing' Yarn at WalMart" thread was to thank people on KP for letting me know about the sale on "Amazing" at WalMart. 
I did NOT intend to start a discussion about whether to buy at WalMart or not. 

So, please, let's take this topic off the "Main" menu and put it into "Chitchat," where it now belongs, now that it's morphed from a discussion of yarn to a discussion of WalMart and other Big Box stores.

A plea from Hazel


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> How about if we change this topic to "Buying Stuff at WalMart," and move it to the "Chitchat" section?
> 
> All I was doing when I started the "$4 LB 'Amazing' Yarn at WalMart" thread was to thank people on KP for letting me know about the sale on "Amazing" at WalMart.
> I did NOT intend to start a discussion about whether to buy at WalMart or not.
> ...


Hazel, you did what any caring KPer would do when you shared the Amazing Yarn sales info. I'm going there this pm and hope there's some left at my WalMart.

I'm too am sorry the topic has morphed. I was hoping there would be more postings with ideas on what to do with the Amazing Yarn. I have about ten skeins and no direction.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

RitaLittleCat said:


> Hazel, you did what any caring KPer would do when you shared the Amazing Yarn sales info. I'm going there this pm and hope there's some left at my WalMart.
> 
> I'm too am sorry the topic has morphed. I was hoping there would be more postings with ideas on what to do with the Amazing Yarn. I have about ten skeins and no direction.


Do you want to make one big project or a few small ones? It would make a pretty feather and fan shawl (free on Red Heart's web site) or a Wingspan (free pattern on Ravelry) or a colorful and warm afghan. I guess I wouldn't use it for a baby blanket because it needs to be hand washed and lots of people don't like to do that. Just look at some patterns and get some ideas.
Have fun with your yarn and happy knitting!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have five balls of one color; that's the most I could find. I figure this'll work as a vest; I hope I'll have enough for this. If I decide to make a pullover, I'll use some other color, either in "Amazing" or from my stash, for the sleeves.

I have two or three balls of a number of colors; I just couldn't control myself from buying these. They'll probably turn into a Wingspan or a shawl or something. I think a shawl with a variety of colors could be very snazzy.

Of course, there's always the idea of an afghan. I've seen--but I can't remember where--a beautiful mitered square afghan, which I think was made out of "Amazing." So, that's another possibility.

Usually--at least lately ;-)--I don't buy yarn unless I know what I'm going to do with it. But I couldn't pass up this deal, and I've loved working with "Amazing" in the past.

So, I'll be eager to hear what others are doing with their "Amazing."

Hazel


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

mochamarie said:


> Do you want to make one big project or a few small ones? It would make a pretty feather and fan shawl (free on Red Heart's web site) or a Wingspan (free pattern on Ravelry) or a colorful and warm afghan. I guess I wouldn't use it for a baby blanket because it needs to be hand washed and lots of people don't like to do that. Just look at some patterns and get some ideas.
> Have fun with your yarn and happy knitting!


Thank you, I think I'll try the feather and fan, not experienced enough for Wingspan but oh, so, tempted. The colorways really are Amazing.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> Thank you, I think I'll try the feather and fan, not experienced enough for Wingspan but oh, so, tempted. The colorways really are Amazing.


I think "Amazing" would look, well, amazing, done up in feather and fan! That's one of my favorite lace patterns. It's not difficult, but it sure looks difficult and always amazes people.

Hazel


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

RitaLittleCat said:


> Thank you, I think I'll try the feather and fan, not experienced enough for Wingspan but oh, so, tempted. The colorways really are Amazing.


I'm a beginner and have been knitting about 2 years and have ripped more than I knit. I made a Wingspan out of Amazing right after Christmas and it turned out very nice. Just do exactly what the pattern tells you to--don't read anything into it--and you'll be fine. Trust me on this. People have said that the pattern is vague but I used markers, read the entire pattern and the suggestions and it works! It really does! :thumbup: Go girl!!! P.S. go on LionBrand.com and there is a pattern for a mitered afghan and other items made with Amazing. There is a feature that allows you to look up items made with specific yarns. Good luck.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> How about if we change this topic to "Buying Stuff at WalMart," and move it to the "Chitchat" section?
> 
> All I was doing when I started the "$4 LB 'Amazing' Yarn at WalMart" thread was to thank people on KP for letting me know about the sale on "Amazing" at WalMart.
> I did NOT intend to start a discussion about whether to buy at WalMart or not.
> ...


Great idea! I don't know why some relish getting on a soap box in this venue. I think for myself and don't wish to have others presuming to think for me. I shop where I can afford to shop and don't wish others to tell me where I should or should not. Here I'm looking for KNITTING advice, and hoping to help others in return. Personal vendettas and political views have no place here. In general, I've been very pleased with this site as a great source of knitting information. IMHO I hope it stays that way. :thumbup:


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

mochamarie said:


> I'm a beginner and have been knitting about 2 years and have ripped more than I knit. I made a Wingspan out of Amazing right after Christmas and it turned out very nice. Just do exactly what the pattern tells you to--don't read anything into it--and you'll be fine. Trust me on this. People have said that the pattern is vague but I used markers, read the entire pattern and the suggestions and it works! It really does! :thumbup: Go girl!!! P.S. go on LionBrand.com and there is a pattern for a mitered afghan and other items made with Amazing. There is a feature that allows you to look up items made with specific yarns. Good luck.


Again thank you and........ special thanks to judyh who posted today. The Wingspan pattern will be free on Ravelry only till July 20th. There is a crochet Wingspan pattern also and also only free till July 20th.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have made the potato chip shawl out of it. I had so many remarks about it I have made one to sell. I still have enough to make another one.

josiehof


----------

